# Church Planting Material



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 25, 2009)

Anyone recommend good books on church planting?


----------



## KMK (Jun 25, 2009)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Anyone recommend good books on church planting?


----------



## dannyhyde (Jun 25, 2009)

Stay tuned for _Planting, Watering, Growing: Planting Confessionally Reformed Churches in the 21st Century_, ed. Daniel R. Hyde and Shane Lems (forthcoming 2010).


----------



## kceaster (Jun 25, 2009)

There is a publication by the OPC Planting an Orthodox Presbyterian Church that has some good general information about planting a church.

Blessings,

KC


----------



## BradyC (Jun 25, 2009)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Anyone recommend good books on church planting?



Check out _Total Church: A Radical Reshaping around Gospel and Community_ by Tim Chester and Steve Timmis...great read.

In Chrsit,
Brady


----------



## Josiah (Jun 25, 2009)

kceaster said:


> There is a publication by the OPC Planting an Orthodox Presbyterian Church that has some good general information about planting a church.
> 
> Blessings,
> 
> KC





The OPC CCE Publication: Biblical Evangelism Today: A Symposim, authored by John Murray and Cal Cummings could easily go along with the above mentioned work as well.


----------



## jambo (Jun 25, 2009)

I find the best book on church planting is the bible.


----------



## Robbie Schmidtberger (Jun 25, 2009)

My advice, aside from reading books, talk to the men who have planted churches. Here in Pittsburgh we have Matt Koerber of City Reformed and the team of elders there (David Snoke) and Iain Duguid in Grove City (your own ARP guy.) If you want to venture to 84, Shaun Nolan planted a church with Duguid back out in California. 

In terms of books, 
Ed Clowney, "The Church" in the IVP Contours of Theology Series 
Steve Timmis and Tim Chester, "Total Church" 
Harvie Conn, Evangelism: Doing Justice, Preaching Grace -- look at the critical review at 9Marks website
Tim Keller, "Redeemer Church Planting Manual" {you can find other manuals online, just read a lot of blogs to get them.. I think Jonathan Dodson reviewed 4 once upon a midnight dream} 
**Have not read it but Tullian Tchividjian's Unfashionable sounds great as I listened to his sermons that came out of his study. 

You can read things by Ed Stetzer, a church planting guru, but be prepared to disagree with some conclusions. I recommend some of the Acts 29 and Sovereign Grace Ministries materials. Found online on their websites - most of it is either pdf or audio format. But their materials seem to avoid a confessional church. 

Hyde's book sounds good.


----------



## KMK (Jun 25, 2009)

Robbie Schmidtberger said:


> Tim Keller, "Redeemer Church Planting Manual" {you can find other manuals online, just read a lot of blogs to get them.. I think Jonathan Dodson reviewed 4 once upon a midnight dream}



It is available here: Church Planting Manuals


----------

